# Please help!!! Want to buy 1983 Diamondback Viper!!



## bhando (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope someone can help me find a bike like I had when I was a kid, it's a 1983 Diamondback Viper, all chrome frame and fork. A complete bike is what I'm looking for, but if the frame and fork are super clean I'd consider piecing together one. 

Please let me know what you have or any leads you might have. Cash in hand, waiting for the right bike. 

Pm me or email: lustron1063@aol.com

Thanks!!!!
Brandon


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 13, 2012)

bhando said:


> I hope someone can help me find a bike like I had when I was a kid, it's a 1983 Diamondback Viper, all chrome frame and fork. A complete bike is what I'm looking for, but if the frame and fork are super clean I'd consider piecing together one.
> 
> Please let me know what you have or any leads you might have. Cash in hand, waiting for the right bike.
> 
> ...




What does it look like? Can you post a picture of a sample? I had few DB bmxs like Silverstreak etc that I've sold.


----------



## bhando (Aug 13, 2012)

*Pics of what I'm looking for.*








I don't really remember what year mine was, from pics I've seen online it looks like it could be between 1981-1983 or so.

Mine had free wheel and front and rear brakes, a Dero hard plastic seat and black and grey Oakley F1 grips.

Please help me find my childhood!!

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## Plan9Customs (Aug 23, 2012)

buy a silver streak. itll be less $ and its the same frame/fork as the viper. just get new decals and no one will know


----------

